# Uber deactivated my airport access because…



## Pool-Uber-Diver (6 mo ago)

As everyday, I was waiting in Ont (Ontario airport) for couple hours no getting XL calls, then turned on Uber X, got a call Uber x to Whittier 28miles trip for $24 around 10:00 pm. Round way 56 miles would cost me $19 on gas ( Honda Odyssey 18mls/gal), $24 - $19=$5. I texted the rider to cancel the trip, but she didn't. If I took the ride, I would make only $5 and spent over 60 mins on the round way trip. It's not fair for driver make $5 on a hour round way trip due to expensive gas price and time frame. Uber forces drivers take any rides in the airport, also sent lot of calls 10 miles away from outside airport, it wastes drivers accepting rates and avoids the driver see the detail of each trip. They deactivated my airport access due to I didn’t take the ride.as you known, uber charges 45% up for each ride nowadays, the money they paid even not enough to cover my gas and time. I would glad to spent my time with family and kids . Thanks Uber !


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Pool-Uber-Diver said:


> As everyday, I was waiting in Ont (Ontario airport) for couple hours no getting XL calls


You were willingly losing money idling away the days & hours in an airport queue.
Uber is doing you a favor banning you from the airport.
I wish you prosperity in the future. Welcome to UP.net!


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

I never sit in queue at the airport because you are losing money…

I work the streets and earn, so you shouldn’t be upset at losing your access at the airport…


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Pool-Uber-Diver said:


> As everyday, I was waiting in Ont (Ontario airport) for couple hours no getting XL calls, then turned on Uber X, got a call Uber x to Whittier 28miles trip for $24 around 10:00 pm. Round way 56 miles would cost me $19 on gas ( Honda Odyssey 18mls/gal), $24 - $19=$5. I texted the rider to cancel the trip, but she didn't. If I took the ride, I would make only $5 and spent over 60 mins on the round way trip. It's not fair for driver make $5 on a hour round way trip due to expensive gas price and time frame. Uber forces drivers take any rides in the airport, also sent lot of calls 10 miles away from outside airport, it wastes drivers accepting rates and avoids the driver see the detail of each trip. They deactivated my airport access due to I didn’t take the ride.as you known, uber charges 45% up for each ride nowadays, the money they paid even not enough to cover my gas and time. I would glad to spent my time with family and kids . Thanks Uber !


1. Maybe buy a couple of paragraphs. 

2. Uber WILL revoke your airport access for canceling at the airport too often.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

> >>Uber forces drivers take any rides in the airport


They have Luca Brasi there ?


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> I never sit in queue at the airport because you are losing money…
> 
> I work the streets and earn, so you shouldn’t be upset at losing your access at the airport…


Every. Place. Is. Different. 
Here the only place worth being is the airport
Only surge in town
I average 20 a ride
Elsewhere avg 4-5 at an average of 2.25 rides per hour 
You can’t make a living like that
This pay is down 50% over 4-5 months ago but still worth doing for now

o


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

New2This said:


> 1. Maybe buy a couple of paragraphs.
> 
> 2. Uber WILL revoke your airport access for canceling at the airport too often.


Is what it is 
I’m not grinding the ghetto for 9 an hour gross- 3-5 dollars per ride 2 rides per hour 
And if we’re lucky here we get a $9 dollar 30 minute ride that requires a 30 minute ride back to civilization
I would rather sit home and I did a few years ago


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

wow, you sit at airport for a few hours and make nothing, i live 15 mins from ontario airport i do not sit and wait for confort ride, i have both confort and x turned on and i wait no longer 30 mins, siting and waiting for a ride longer then 30 mins is just uber stupid, and get a car with high MPG, my lincoin mkz hybird gets 38 mpg and even that is borderline too low.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

wallae said:


> Is what it is
> I’m not grinding the ghetto for 9 an hour gross- 3-5 dollars per ride 2 rides per hour
> And if we’re lucky here we get a $9 dollar 30 minute ride that requires a 30 minute ride back to civilization
> I would rather sit home and I did a few years ago


I take rides in and get one on the way out almost all the time but I do not sit and wait if Uber doesn’t Ping me on my way out…

It is my rule because here in Houston you have so many drivers sitting there, so I am out hustling the streets…


----------



## cavincunningham104 (5 mo ago)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> I never sit in queue at the airport because you are losing money…
> 
> I work the streets and earn, so you shouldn’t be upset at losing your access at the airport…


I wonder why someone doesn't develop a new app that allows scheduling of rides ahead of landing. With all the money to be made (45%) there is room for competition. Private driver's only issue is screening- so also good business to start. Plenty to go around. Work on ideas while idling...


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

cavincunningham104 said:


> I wonder why someone doesn't develop a new app that allows scheduling of rides ahead of landing. With all the money to be made (45%) there is room for competition. Private driver's only issue is screening- so also good business to start. Plenty to go around. Work on ideas while idling...


wRidz:



Wridz - Home



They are trying to start something like that.


----------



## DevastatorJ (2 mo ago)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> I take rides in and get one on the way out almost all the time but I do not sit and wait if Uber doesn’t Ping me on my way out…
> 
> It is my rule because here in Houston you have so many drivers sitting there, so I am out hustling the streets…


I agree with you Mad_Jack_Flint, I live in the Salt Lake City area and the same is true at the airport here. Most times there is more than 10 drivers waiting in the que at SLC. Average wait time 30+ minutes with 11 or more in the que. I drive outside the old wait area lines and get rides within 1-2 minutes.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Pool-Uber-Diver said:


> They deactivated my airport access due to I didn’t take the ride.


They did not deactivate you for not taking the ride. They deactivated you from the airport for accepting the ride, then cancelling. And you probably did so multiple times. You can refuse all the trips you want, just don't accept and then cancel.


----------

